# Grrrr...Jett HAD been house trained!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just need to vent!! I'm so mad right now. Just to give you a little background. Jett is a rescue. I got him on the 4th of July and he is just over 1 year old. He had not been neutered prior to being in rescue, so it was a little later than usual. In about 2 months time, I'd say the 1st part of Sept. he was in my opinion, fully house trained. I still don't trust him 100% like Zoe, but no accidents since Sept. He has never been the best at "telling me" he has to go out. Zoe rings her bells or barks. He had rung the bells, but stopped. He had started with a soft growl, but stopped. Usually he just sits in front of the patio door giving me the look. This past month and a half we have been going to people's homes to work on "marking". The past 2 times we were in someone's home who has a dog, he did not try to mark once. I thought, "this has been much easier than I anticipated. On Saturday I was feeling very ill and he pooped in my house twice. Now you may think it was because I was ill and not paying attention. But both times were within 10 min. of my letting him outside. Grrrr!!! The 2nd time when I let him out (and he usually goes soon after dinner, he didn't want to leave the patio step. So I went to my room to put on my shoes and grab a jacket. And he had pooped!! Both times were near the patio door. Sunday and Monday he did great again, so I just decided I was sick and he had a bad day. But just now, Zoe had asked to go outside, did her business, but Jett didn't. I even went outside with him. But since he hadn't eaten dinner yet, I wasn't too concerned. I went into the den to check my emails, came right back out and there it was again! Not even 5 min. after being outside! What the heck!? I don't remember Zoe regressing like that. Is this normal? I think I may have to leash him to me and keep him within eyesight at all times again. I'm beginning to think my spoiled little boy is acting out. I have been very busy here at home and they both usually have most of my attention when I'm home. Is he acting out of resentment? Any thoughts?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I consider Midis (who is a week away from being a year old) to be fully housetrained, BUT... we go through the same thing with him from time to time. He has two issues in this area: he cries WOLF too often for us to know when he's serious (stands by the kitchen door and barks to be let out, then may just sit on the steps and watch the birds and leaves) and a lot of times I have to go out with him to talk him into going teetee or poop. If I keep up the encouragement, and discourage him from staying on the porch or deck he may do his business (assuming he actually NEEDS to and is not just crying Wolf!) Then there are those times that I let him out because he's asked to go out, left him out (alone) and let him back in only to have him poop by the kitchen door. Oddly enough he barks then to let me know what he's done. :new_shocked: 

I don't know the correct way of handling it. I've tried scolding him and putting him outside, but have been sort of scolded myself for doing that. So now I just clean it up and don't say a word. He knows if he goes and does his business outside he gets a chicken or beef treat and if he goes inside he gets nothing. So I don't know what else to do either.

Just wanted you to know that you were not alone. But I have no advice. I can only empathize with you. :smilie_tischkante: 

I hope someone can offer some help for us both!

Cyndi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal - I don't have any words of wisdom to give you, I wish I did. My Tinker is doing very good in the potty department, but *if I'm not home*, he won't go outside if my husband is home and in the den watching TV (which is most of the time). :smilie_tischkante: and to make matters worse.....Archie makes more mistakes than Tink!!!!!!

What's going on here??? I'm now putting a belly band on Archie in the mornings. The boy hates the cold, the damp or dirt, etc. so why did he make the decision to go outside rather than use the pee pee pads in the first place??? I DON'T KNOW!

Maybe it's a boy thing. Abbey is perfect in that department - NEVER makes a mistake....ever.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG....I thought I was alone...haha...Dusty does the same thing except WORST :new_shocked: he poops on the BED :smpullhair: it drives me nuts......I have no idea why he does it! I heard it could be or boredom which is wierd. Who knows?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> OMG....I thought I was alone...haha...Dusty does the same thing except WORST :new_shocked: he poops on the BED :smpullhair: it drives me nuts......I have no idea why he does it! I heard it could be or boredom which is wierd. Who knows?[/B]


Boredom huh? That's interesting. I had mentioned that they both are used to my devoting a lot of attention to them when I'm home. I'm home now, looking for a job, and am quite busy. He just feels he has to be the center of my attention at all times, and well, he isn't. I wonder if he is bored. Interesting


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I feel your PAIN!! Rugby just last night - when I crawled into bed around 10 pm - wasn't getting much attention from me - I was doing a puzzle. He started to PEE on the bed! I had just changed all the linen and washed the coverlet and down comforter...so I caught him and it was only the coverlet which is very thick thankfully that got it. I was just in SHOCK - he went again when he was outside - or should I say he finished what he started. 

It is frustrating. I know pups will pee when they are punishing you - but on the bed seems really low..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I know pups will pee when they are punishing you - but on the bed seems really low..[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

:smstarz: I have tried everything on Maxi too, from puppy pads, to puppy litter, pottysprays, newspapers, going out, etc...nothing works. I need to be with him all the time, and the only thing that works a bit is lettin him in the garage with his newspapers on the floor and take him then and not allowing him back in the house till he's done and then give him a treat. Sometimes he goes, pees and then enter and poops, so when I know it's time to poop he is there till all business is done. A real pain, and there is the thing of the drops of pee even after peeing a lot in the garage, so I got the material to make him costume-made-belly-bands.
Fortunately, he doesn't punish me peeing on the bed (he stays with me in bed for hours and everything is fine), but he punishes his daddy peeing on his papers when hubby leaves his work papers on the floor, this is good, maybe Maxi is helping me to make daddy an organized guy. :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472513
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm bored. Maybe I should poop. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You know, mine go on puppy pads in the house. So when we are at my son's, I take them out to potty. Well, Joplin will play in the yard for a few minutes, run back in my son's house, pee on the carpet, then come back out to play ~ lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I'm bored. Maybe I should poop. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> There are days when I wish it were that easy!
> 
> You know, mine go on puppy pads in the house. So when we are at my son's, I take them out to potty. Well, Joplin will play in the yard for a few minutes, run back in my son's house, pee on the carpet, then come back out to play ~ lol[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Crystal was Jett pee pad trained when you got him? The reason I ask is Koko is totally pee pad inside potty trained and he refuses to do his business anywhere but on his Wizdog.
When we took him to Ames for his surgery we stopped half way so they could go potty on the grass in a car park, Scooby went immediately and Koko watched him but would not go at all. When we got to the hotel room the first thing we did was put his potty out and he went immediately.
I am not going to even try to teach Koko to go outside, but if he does go while in the yard of his own choice then that's fine, but I feel that he his so hyper any switch with him could cause confusion and accidents. Potty training is the one thing Koko is an expert at, everything else to him is just a game  
I have never had any trouble with Scooby, he is totally outside trained, although when he was sick then we had little accidents, but then you expect it.
I don't know what to suggest with Jett other than starting from the beginning again, perhaps


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Crystal was Jett pee pad trained when you got him? The reason I ask is Koko is totally pee pad inside potty trained and he refuses to do his business anywhere but on his Wizdog.[/B]


No, Jett had not been house trained in any way when I got him. I think the little stinker just wants mommy to go out with him! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I hear that, Scooby is the same, he won't go out unless I go with and if hubby takes him out he always puts it over him, and ten minutes after he comes back in he asks me to take him again, like it's my job to oversee the potty trips with him :smpullhair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes a guy just needs his mommy! LOL And mommies always do things better!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Yesterday we had some of the worse weather. It rained nonstop all day. Scarlett is such a princess, she doesn't like to go out when it's nasty outside. So, she went inside on pads with one accident. I was afraid it might undo the potty training but first thing this morning, we went out and she did her business.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

I gave up on the whole thing and the boys wear belly bands in the house.
i line them with baby diaper so it absorbs very well.
I also keep a weewee pad inside for the girls now.
these pups are so spoiled!! the minute there is a little water on the ground in the yard they will not go out!! i will go out and they would sit on the rug at the door and not step on the ground :smpullhair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just thought I would give you an update on my baby boy. He has not had anymore poop incidents since the day I vented. The other day we had an unusual schedule and I wasn't with him like I normally am. And even though he didn't act stressed, I think it did stress him. He had to poop 4 times that day. Thankfully no accidents. So I am now thinking that his previous pooping accidents were IBS related. Maybe he was having some pain/cramping. Just thought it only fair to Jett to let you know how good he is when I so freely share when he is naughty! LOL


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm soooo glad to hear that things are better now! I could identify, as Ricky is a rescue, about 9 months old and not house-broken. I'm one month into training him and am really giving it my all. I keep him in my sight constantly and I do also use bellybands inside. I'm bound and determined to succeed though, and he has come a long way. I'm glad to hear there are others who share my pain and I rejoice especially with those who have had success! We will succeed!!


----------

